

Any ideas on how to force users to always vote and to do so truthfully in social sites? - amichail

I don't like reddit's stated incentive (improved recommendations) because it doesn't force users to always vote and it also requires users to trust the recommendation algorithm.<p>It seems that people vote on reddit so that they can have highly ranked submissions that they would like to see more discussion on.  But this suffers from the one vote doesn't matter problem.  Moreover, the site in question may not have any discussion.<p>I'm thinking of forcing people to vote by only showing them one item at a time.  But there's a problem here with forcing them to be truthful.  For example, they might downvote items as not being good answers just to see what other items will be shown next as answers.
======
pg
If you made something like Reddit where people _only_ saw what was recommended
for them, they'd vote more honestly. Especially if there was very visible
feedback for dishonest voting. E.g. if there was a way to show them the stuff
that didn't quite make the front page for them, and the only way for them to
promote it was to undo (using an easy ui) whichever votes had most effect in
keeping it off.

Incidentally, Reddit's stated incentive became a moot point within about two
months of launch. Originally they were worried people wouldn't vote at all
without an incentive. That turned out not to be a problem. Which is why the
Reddits never spent that much time trying to make recommendations good.

~~~
amichail
This is for a site that will give you tiny introductions to other sites.

The user types in the URL and then gets back a tiny introduction. If it's not
good, the user can request another one.

So how can I encourage users to vote and to do so truthfully in this context
so I can rank tiny introductions for a URL?

------
brk
1) Hide all the status/info bars in their browser.

2) Show them a single story/article

3) Set their browsers homepage to that article (in case they try to
close/reopen their browser).

4) Show a popup demanding that they vote

5) Randomly make them revote on previous entries (to ensure the truthfulness
of their votes).

~~~
allenbrunson
6) use those eye clamps from _clockwork orange_ to ensure that they are really
looking

7) now you're going to need eyedrops, too

